# What is your favorite Louis Vuitton bag?



## Liz (Jul 6, 2005)

What is your favorite LV purse/collection?

I have to say mine is the Suhali Fabuleux







Check out www.vuitton.com or www.eluxury.com to pick yours!


----------



## mAra (Jul 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* What is your favorite LV purse/collection?
I have to say mine is the Suhali Fabuleux






Check out www.vuitton.com or www.eluxury.com to pick yours!

i love the ones murakami designs for the speedys.. especially the cerise, and i love the classic monogram in the keep all =)


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2005)

I love them all.. especially the monogram canvas ones.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 6, 2005)

This is a toughie,cause i love them all,right now my speedy is my pal cause i can fit my makeupbag and the kids diapers and juice boxes.i love my luggage

the monagram canvas.they will never go out of style


----------



## envymi (Jul 7, 2005)

My fave is one I have that I don't think they make anymore and I think when they did it was a special order...it's all leather and it doesn't have the logo all over the place. It's kind of a drawstring bucket style, but it's huge and it's a natural tan color. My ex got it for me one Xmas, but I saw the receipt one day and it was like $5000 or something like that(this was 5 years ago)

I really only like LV for luggage and storage now.


----------



## mAra (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I really like this one after I saw it in a magazine...it's so cute!





that's the cerise by murakami! *swoon*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2005)

Personally, I don't like any LV bags...


----------



## mAra (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh cool! I just remember it having cherries (even though I hate cherries IRL). I think Carmen Electra was the one wearing it and I just liked the bag a lot. did u see that in US weekly? cause i remember a pic of carmen electra in it and she had the little one ANd the big one


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 7, 2005)

The white one with the multi colored LV's on it.. Murikame? i think? i can't spell the name but i want the bag! GIMME!


----------



## mAra (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* The white one with the multi colored LV's on it.. Murikame? i think? i can't spell the name but i want the bag! GIMME! i still love that one too, it's the Multi-color by Murakami


----------



## Leony (Jul 7, 2005)

LV is heavy for me, because their great leather makes them heavy. I only have few LV but I rarely use them

I want something more light, like Prada or Chanel. LV new collections, Antigua probably more light but I don't really like it.

I don't really have favorite bag from LV though.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I really like this one after I saw it in a magazine...it's so cute!






i love that one too,but my hubby said why should i get that one when its just like the one i have but with cherries,he got me the wallet instead.


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 28, 2005)

wishing you were mine&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle bgColor=#cccccc&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Originally Posted by *Liz* What is your favorite LV purse/collection?
I have to say mine is the Suhali Fabuleux






Check out www.vuitton.com or www.eluxury.com to pick yours!


----------



## Lealabell (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't like LV stuff. I see so many chavs with knock offs that it's become a bit tacky like burberry has.


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* I don't like LV stuff. I see so many chavs with knock offs that it's become a bit tacky like burberry has. i agree....sad to say, im starting to think LV is out. The quality is actually great tho and lasts for years, but theres just to many fakes one out there which just ruins it for me. Why shoul i pay hundreds for something that someone else can get on the street for 20 bucks?
however..im really feeling gucci's new line, guccisma.


----------



## Liz (Jul 29, 2005)

i like some of the new gucci too sweetface.

but what is this?!:






that looks like such a fake


----------



## sugersoul (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* i agree....sad to say, im starting to think LV is out. The quality is actually great tho and lasts for years, but theres just to many fakes one out there which just ruins it for me. Why shoul i pay hundreds for something that someone else can get on the street for 20 bucks?
however..im really feeling gucci's new line, guccisma.

yeah altho i still love my LV bag (and saved like crazy for it), but when i saw my roomates LV luggage..seriously thought they were for real!! but she actually got it from hong kong for $100 only!


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 29, 2005)

My fave is Theda. There was a greenish one...but I can't find it on the site!! It's from the 2004 collection so all I could find was a pic of a shabby replica that is turquoise...not even the color I'm speaking of.

If I had to pick from the current collections, I'd have to say I LOVE the denim!

I've always loved the black multicolore, but I'm currently wearing out every penny spent on my LV classic speedy and my dior.

~ Melissa ~


----------



## nawtylaura (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I have and love the speedy 25! I can fit loads in there!
I never cared for the white one with the multicolored logos, as they were too many fakes over here at the time they were released.

I like this one tho for days when i just want a bag i can sling over my shoulder






&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom&gt;*Musette Salsa - Long Shoulder Strap*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom align=right&gt;*$635.00* &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

ive got that one!!
i have got a piece of the lv luggage too but i personally think that lv and of course burberry have become too common, there are to many fakes around now! so i dont really use them as much as i have done in the past


----------



## sportygirl (Aug 2, 2005)

i love Gucci but also am a huge fan of the LV EPI leather bags. I like the fact that they are not covered with the logo and are plain, simple and oh-so-classy (especially in black!)


----------



## ikebana (Aug 2, 2005)

I've had the Louis Vuitton 'Luco Tote' bag for about three years now, and I love it- its a classic. I can throw just about anything in it because its so spacious! If you stick with the classic monogram canvas, Lv will never go out of style: its been around since the early 1920s!


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not really into Louis Vuitton but if someone wanted to buy me one,



I'd request the "Manhattan Bag" - its the one that Uma Thurman has in the magazine ads.


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 5, 2005)

If you ask me my absolute fave is the Monogram Multicolore Shirley... but unfortunately I cannot produce the money for that!!!


----------



## elljmz (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm a fan of Gucci. Mainly the smooth leather ones from a couple of years ago. I'm a little disappointed in this years collections because they seem to be gettting a bit gaudy for me. That said I have the original print ( small little duffle bag purse) can't think of the name that is about 15 years old and I still use it from time to time.


----------



## QuePasa (Sep 3, 2005)

I have this one and it's my favorite. Everything fits in it. Cabas Piano.





And I am looking to buy the Speedy (30) sometime in the near future


----------



## Nolee (Sep 4, 2005)

the Monocrome speedy 25 would be an all time favorite






the one with the cherries is cute too,i like it ..


----------



## wafflebox (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the Cabas Piano too, but I like coach better. Everyone here seems to be getting Coach though. Gucci's nice too.


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 21, 2005)

I like the monogram classic, monogram multicolore, monogram classic with cherries on it. I cant afford a real LV bag because they are so expensive.I dont like the gucci bags at all.No Offense


----------



## Salope (Sep 23, 2005)

1. Damier Ribera Mini - love the shape, love the canvas &amp; it isn't played out.

2. The Speedy 25 - such a classic and so roomy.

3. Epileather Jasmin &amp; Pochette. Different yet simple and classic.

My fav bags are Gucci though and Chanel of course. Now if only I could afford a Chanel...


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 9, 2005)

i must say i really like this one


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

aha right now im a guess fanatic..curently sporting this one


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

atm i'm liking the utah collection - especially the mohican - tho I do love the suhali epanoui in geranium - think it might be my xmas pressie as mother has been dropping big hints!!! woohoo!!! hehehe

xxxc


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 12, 2005)

i dont like lv at all, but if i had to choose it will be the speedy , i like gucci way better


----------



## kristiex0 (Oct 12, 2005)

the Monocrome speedy 25 is so cute ! i want it.


----------



## 3forme (Oct 15, 2005)

does the speedy look better in the 25 or 30? Do you have to be little and shorter to carry the 25???


----------



## Liz (Oct 15, 2005)

i like the 30. but i'm not a small girl. lol. i think the 25 would be too small for me.


----------



## babykisses (Oct 21, 2005)

Louis Vuitton purses are so out. For me I wouldn't be caught dead holding one. I have a real one and don't carry it anymore. It's just too common everyone is holding one, although the majority of girls are holding fake ones!!! I like original designs that you won't see commonly knocked off or many people holding them. Fendi had a great fall purse line, amd Costume National have great Hobo Bags!!


----------



## Salope (Oct 21, 2005)

I just bought the 30 and I think it's too big. I could fit a person in there. I wanted a 25 but the salespeople convinced me to buy the 30. They said everyone buys the 25 and comes back for the 30. I used it for one day but thought it looked like a duffel bag on my arm so I'm going to return it for the 25. I swore I'd never get an LV bag but the Speedy is such a great shape and no matter how played out LV is, it's still a classic. I prefer Gucci too but I'm not really loving their fall bag line. Plus, I don't want to spend lots of money on a "seasonal" bag.

Is the one everyone carries a 25 because I swear theirs looks fine but mine looked huge.


----------



## katrink (Oct 23, 2005)

this one, I have used it for years, mine is well worn but it still works for me

http://www.eluxury.com/browse/produc...SectionID=6000


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2005)

*Cherry Blossom w/ smileys!! i bought it a couple of years ago and I love it! I just don't have the heart to get rid of it.*

Attachment 6923


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 23, 2005)

*The classic speedy, for me!*


----------



## Salope (Oct 23, 2005)

I got the 25 and I'm glad I did. The 30 was just too huge for me. I carry quite a bit of stuff but it was sloshing around the bottom. There was just too much room in the bag. Everything I need fit nicely in the bottom of the 25. Now I just can't wait until the handles get that nice brown patina. I love it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2005)

If I had to choose it would be the Monogram Cerises(Cherry) or the Classic Epi Leathers. I also loved the Murikami's and the Eye Love Bags.

I really love Marc Jacobs Bags, those would be my first choice!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally I love Balenciagas rather than LV or other bags I have seen... But these are kind of cute...


----------



## Liz (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Personally I love Balenciagas rather than LV or other bags I have seen... But these are kind of cute... i love balenciagas too. i want one sooo bad!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

you know I have this link to a store that sells knockoffs that look pretty darn good... Someone posted it on another forum site, and I LOVE these! Still expensive, but they look GOOD and I ca actually afford one of these maybe...someday... lol


----------



## barbi53657 (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* you know I have this link to a store that sells knockoffs that look pretty darn good... Someone posted it on another forum site, and I LOVE these! Still expensive, but they look GOOD and I ca actually afford one of these maybe...someday... lol I got the balengica bag in canal street in camel color for $25.00 now I want a chloe bag w/the padlock


----------



## Liz (Nov 3, 2005)

check out ioffer.com they have a lot of good replicas of both the chloe and balenciagas


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* I got the balengica bag in canal street in camel color for $25.00 now I want a chloe bag w/the padlock




Shoot!! Maybe I should chat YOU up!! Get me a cheap Balenciaga!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the old standard Louis Vuittons--but as you say--there are soo many mirror image fakes out there that who knows????


----------



## Ashley (Jan 3, 2008)

My current favorite is the XL in the white mahina leather.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

Mirage Griet (in black), LImelight in perle.

DROOLLLLLL


----------



## rolexwatch (Nov 16, 2009)

Look at watches. Look at watches.


----------



## luxurious (Dec 19, 2009)

mono speedy 35


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

my mono speedy is my favorite but i'm also lusting after a damier azur neverfull  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Berialle (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure if this counts, but I love the monogram Cotteville 40:





I'm a huge sucker for small classical styled suitcases.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely anything in the Pomme d'amour Vernis canvas. The Damier Speedy and the Suhali Top Lock-It.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like this LV bag. I don't own any LV bags but I like them all.


----------



## Laurensera (Sep 26, 2017)

I love my white aquarelle speedy 35. Just so artistic and different! And the white color makes it look so neat and chic for summer. It's a very useful luggage too for a mommy. Another fave is my recent purchase the top handle in black epi. Sooo beautiful.... but I find myself grabbing the DE neverful the most though


----------



## eulabennett (May 2, 2019)

My favorite is the Porte Documents Voyage in the classic Monogram Canavs because it is such a beautiful, versatile bag.  

google street view


----------



## Vidushi Goel (Dec 12, 2019)

Louis Vuitton has such nice and comfortable bags. I always prefer LV when it comes to a bag or a purse. 

*Louis Vuitton Kimono Bag *is one of my favorites


----------

